# Fuji Nevada 1.9D



## cjblake09 (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone have this bike and if so how do you like it? I am looking to get a bike and wanted to try and keep it around $500. I am not going to be really doing any serious trail riding but want something that will hold up on the trails in TX.


----------



## madaca (Jun 9, 2013)

I have the fuji nevada 1.9 29er. I got it for $410. A good bike for the money. I've upgraded the wheels and converted to a singlespeed but stock it was perfectly fine. My son has the same bike too and he loves it. I don't think you can find a better deal for the money.


----------



## munsterrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Joined just for this post.

I picked mine up in May(first bike in 15+ years) and must say that for the money, it holds its own with no problems. I do mostly commuting with 40+ trail trips on the weekends. I was in an accident with it(driver took a right from center lane and I t-boned him) taken a couple of tumbles and only had to have the rear wheel slightly trued. 

Gripes:
1. the grips get slippery on a hot summer day and you are sweaty. Easy and cheap fix

2. Mechanical disc brakes take quite a bit of adjusting and maintaining. I adjust the screws on the brake levers every 3 days and on weekends readjust the cables at brakes themselves on the weekends before outing. 

3. No lock out on the front suspension. A real PITA when pedaling up hell on the way home from work.

4. Huge gap between frame and front tire if you decide to use a U-Lock. Even then longest ones at the stores fit only if I compress the shocks about half an inch(not really comfortable with that). 

Picked this up for $370 from a local out doors shop and honestly I couldnt be happier. The not so meaty tires do great on the road, gravel, dirt, mud, etc. The frame can take a beating(so far). Paint resists scratches well. All in all, i'm a happy camper.

Good luck on your decision if you have not made one already.


----------



## TOYSTOMPA (May 20, 2013)

I've had this bike since July . I weight 260 already had to ditch the wheels , they were fine but not for bunny hopping of curbs at 260 . Derailer is crap upgrading tomorrow to Deore XT . And my LBS is telling me to upgrade crank also . Researching that now. For the price it a very good bike if you are light and your not gonna do heavy trail riding . I paid 479$ .240$ to upgrade the wheels to mach 36h 28 mm . gonna put another 80$ for rear derailer and 200$ for crank . Ride it till it breaks then upgrade parts . good luck


----------



## munsterrr (Jul 25, 2013)

After some time(2000+ miles) the front derailleur on mine has begun to show its age. Shifting into first is now pretty much impossible no matter the adjustment.

Can anyone recommend A front derailleur for me? First time I've had to purchase one and im starting to get intimidated.

Print Bike Page - Nevada 1.9 D

any help would be greatly appreciated. Commute 5 days a week(no matter the weather) and hit a few flat trails on the weekends.


----------



## NottsMike (Nov 19, 2013)

I bought this six months ago as a commute and winter bike, and the only problem I've got with the bike is... there's no indication what model brake blocks you need to buy, and the bike shop I bought it from (Evans Cycles in the UK) seem to be rather clueless on this specific question. They're a large bike chain, so I had hoped for better. I tried asking Fuji on their online comments section, but got no response, and now their server is not responding...

If anyone knows what model brake blocks I need, I'd be very grateful, as I've already spent 15GBP on the wrong sort (thanks Evans Cycles)!


----------



## munsterrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Editing this post with the proper links

My pads(both coincidentally) have started shitting the bed. Talking metal on metal. These are a pain in the ass to hunt down. Im just going to keep adding links as i see them.

bicycle break pads for Zoom DB250/350/450/550, View bicycle break pad, Product Details from Zhejiang Yuhong Import & Export Co., Ltd. on Alibaba.com

zoom disc brake | eBay

apparently by different names
Alongha SNG Mechanical Bike Disc Brake Pads MTB XC Sale | eBay

US and UK seller and they have the same 4 dots on the back
Amazon.com: 4Pairs/8Pads Alongha SNG Mechanical Disc Brake Pads: Sports & Outdoors

I ordered the ones from the last link. Shipping says 3-5 business days. Will update when I get them as this is the only real post about a nevada 1.9 on the internet.


----------



## NottsMike (Nov 19, 2013)

*Found the pads... and that a magnet was gone.*

I've found that for those in the UK, Halfords can get in pads the right size pretty fast:

Clarks VX Organic Disc Pad VX836C

Sadly for me, it seems I somehow managed to dislodge the magnet at some point, and there's no sign whatsoever of it or, it seems, any hope of buying a replacement on the internet...

So: any recommendations for replacement disc brakes for this bike?


----------



## munsterrr (Jul 25, 2013)

In the same predicament as you are now. Did the same exact thing and lost 2 magnets. Went to 5 different LBS' and found no results. Fuji told me to contact my LBS......

Heard a lot of people swear by the Avid BB5 and BB7s for mechanical brake replacements. 

IF you end up getting new brakes. I will happily take those magnets off of you. Profit to you and of course I will cover shipping.


----------



## NottsMike (Nov 19, 2013)

I've found a Nottinghamshire company that sells magnets the right diameter for rather less than replacing the whole disc brake assembly would be (it's insanely hard to find 5mm diameter magnets, merely coincidence that the one company selling them is in the same county as me)... so when they arrive I'll see if one of these and suitable adhesive to hold it in place works. 

But I am now starting to see how Fuji manage to keep the price of the bike down - no support whatsoever...


----------



## munsterrr (Jul 25, 2013)

I've had a few local shops call Fuji and use their "google-fu" with their bike expertise to see what they could dig up and the results are bits and pieces. Only used parts off eBay and other small sites.

Couple of techs from different places told me that Fuji makes great bikes for many categories accept their sub $1000usd MtB selection. Our testament in this thread alone shows that.

I'm just going to pick up a cheap replacement because any brake pad has to be bigger than the stock one and continue beating on it


----------

